# First night time off-road



## Gixxerman (22 Feb 2011)

Did my very first dark off-road ride tonight. Went round the woods near my house.
Not sure why, the mood just sort of grabbed me.
Things I noticed:-
1) Light mounts that are plenty good enough for road use are not good enough for off-road use. They keep jumping all over the place. They end up either shining at the front wheel, or up into the sky.
2) I need better lights (currently have smart polaris 7 lux and a headtorch).
3) How spooky it is.
4) How much you upset the wildlife. I had rabbits, owls, and god knows what else seem to go mad at my lights.
5) How easy it is to lose your bearings. Tracks I have rode loads of times before take on a whole new aspect in the dark. There were several times I had to stop and try to work out where I was.
6) How popular it is. There was I thinking that I would be on my own. But as must have seen about 10 others! A pair of riders came toward me from the left, but at first I wondered what the hell it was as the lights were so bright. I thought I was about to be abducted by aliens. Turns out they had hope visions. Well bright.
7) Last be not least. It was quite good fun.


----------



## zizou (22 Feb 2011)

I love it - it can be so exciting particularly on your own. The eyes lighting up in the undergrowth, the rustling, the 1 foot drop that looks like a canyon because it is in shadow 

I only do a couple of loops i know pretty well from daylight riding but riding in the dark makes them completly different - when i look at the ride data my speed is considerably slower but my max heart rate higher...must be due to being chased by the monsters!


----------



## billy1561 (23 Feb 2011)

I did my first last week along the worst rutted to hell canal path i have ever seen. Went with a guy who does it regular and has the correct gear. Foolishly i went on my hybrid and when i got back my seat was facing the sky and my rear wheel now has a buckle. My saddle bag fell off and i lost my rear light. Struggled like mad to keep up on the really muddy sections too.
Must be crazy because i actually enjoyed it. So much so that i went out and treated myself to a proper mtb and have kitted it out with decent lights so i can see the damm pot holes before my ass feels them in the dark.
Looking forward to my first run out this sunday


----------



## Kirstie (23 Feb 2011)

It's really good fun but NEVER look behind you ...


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2011)

Kirstie said:


> It's really good fun but NEVER look behind you ...


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2011)

Our Thursday club ride is 7pm'til 9pm, so throughout the winter it's all pitch dark. There are some great bits, especially up on Norland Moor, where you are in total darkness apart from riding lights. Mine once failed (power pack charging issues!) and I had no choice but to turn back from the highest point on the moor and limp home. That mile or so back to the road was one helluva ride with only a helmet mounted 120 lumens beam to guide me.


----------



## Zoiders (23 Feb 2011)

For night riding - me being what lumicycle describe as a "casual on and offroad rider" meaning that I ride a bit of everything all year round I am a firm believer in being armed to the teeth with lights, I run a P4 LED torch, A Cree strobe, A luxeon head torch and 3 rear lights, I also carry backupz blinkies and another ever ready AAA head torch.

If you are serious about getting your miles in, in the dark, off road and on then always have a back up and don't underestimate the usefullnes of the head torch, they offer excellent directional spot lighting off road and make eye contact with drivers on road at night much more effective than when trying to use just a bar mounted light.


----------



## pshore (23 Feb 2011)

Go on your own into a deep dark wood then turn all your lights off. wooooooo-oo-oo-oooooooo. spooookey !


----------



## Muddy Ground (27 Feb 2011)

Old chestnut - Maplin for a decent torch. Their catalogue can be out of date, so pop into a store for a 160 lumens one for the handlebar, plus one for your head. eBay is best for the handlebar adaptor. I'd wait a bit until the summer for new lights though, as prices really come down on some older run-out models. I bought some Nuke Proof lights at £90 instead of £200.

The fear thing is funny isn't it? Goes away, but the first rides are a blast. On full moon nights it's fun to go without lights on clear stretches. You have to know the trail though. Only big problem is avoiding dog egg splatter. 

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Zoiders (27 Feb 2011)

Maplins are quite pricey for what are some cheap generic tac lights.

Try Fenix, £50 will land you something better for the same cash.


----------



## Muddy Ground (1 Mar 2011)

True, but if you are just starting out you're not going to splash the cash just to find out you don't like it. I started off with two £20 Maplin torches just to see what it was all about, and they served me well enough. 

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Cubist (1 Mar 2011)

Magicshine. Bang for buck no equal.


----------

